# στο βάθος κήπος



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2012)

Κανονικά η επιγραφή έξω από τις ταβέρνες υποθέτω ότι μεταφράζεται "Garden in the back". Τι θα προτείνατε όμως για την παρακάτω στιχομυθία;

-Ξέρω ότι κατά βάθος έχεις αρχίσει να μ' αγαπάς.
-Ναι, στο πολύ βάθος, όμως. Πώς λέμε "στο βάθος κήπος"; 

Λέμε π.χ. "at the end of the tunnel" ή "at the back of a drawer", και όλα αυτά μεταφράζονται "στο βάθος". Αλλά όταν λέμε "κατά βάθος" ή "βαθιά μέσα μου", η σωστή λέξη είναι "deep". Πώς να συνδυάσω τώρα το deep με τον κήπο;

Πάσα προσφορά δεκτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2012)

Χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε τον κήπο; Αλλιώς κάτι σαν:

--I know that deep inside, you've started loving me.
--Yes, but very deep inside. As deeply as ...και προσθέτεις εδώ κάτι που σου είναι χρήσιμο.


----------



## cougr (Jan 28, 2012)

Μερικές ακόμα ιδέες (άνευ κήπου):

Somewhere deep down I do, like very deep down.

Yes deep inside I do, like very deep inside.

Deep down I do, like deep deep down.

Deep down I do, somewhere deep down in a little corner of my heart.


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2012)

Very deep down, yes. It would take a while to dig it up.


----------



## cougr (Jan 28, 2012)

Themi you just gave me a thought:

Yes, deep down somewhere, the seedling's there it just needs to blossom/but needs time to blossom.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2012)

Trekkies-only version: :)

Deep down I do — but it's so distant. Ya know, like _Deep Space Nine_...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ας πω κι εγώ το μακρύ μου:

_Yes, deep deep down. Dip into the abyss to find it._


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 28, 2012)

Υπάρχει το περίφημο ρητό του Douglas Adams: "Isn't it enough to see that a garden is beautiful, without having to believe there are fairies at the bottom of it too?", που παραπέμπει στα ποιήματα της Rose Fyleman, οπότε θα μπορούσες να πεις κάτι σαν: _Deep, deep down, like garden fairy deep_ (βέβαια, το επίπεδο είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από το κρύο ελληνικό).


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Themis said:


> Very deep down, yes. It would take a while to dig it up.


Το επίπεδο του ελληνικού υποψιάζομαι ότι το έχει πιάσει ο Θέμης.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, δεν άντεξα! _Deep down and dirty_


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2012)

Να πω κι εγώ ένα κοντομακρυβαθύ, με στάνταρ φράσεις (άνευ κήπου, μετά πάτου):

-Ξέρω ότι κατά βάθος έχεις αρχίσει να μ' αγαπάς.
-Ναι, στο πολύ βάθος, όμως. Πώς λέμε "στο βάθος κήπος"; 

- I know that deep inside you've started falling for me.
- Yes, but way down deep inside, struggling at the bottom / scraping the bottom / hitting bottom.

Way down inside, a whoοοοle lotta love.


----------



## cougr (Jan 30, 2012)

Δεν γνώριζα ότι _*Στο βάθος κήπος*_ ήταν ταινία ούτε για τα περί σεναρίου της. Διαφορετικά, ήδη από την αρχή θα είχα προτείνει:

"Yes, but deep down, buried way deep down."


----------

